# Shark CNC machine for sale



## BannorToys

Hey guys, I bought a Shark CNC machine from Rockler about two years ago and it has been used sparingly. It is a nice little machine, works exactly like it should. Shortly after I bought it we landed a huge account that allowed me to buy an industrial 4×8 machine and this guy has been taking up room in the shop ever since. Everything works like new, it has quality motors, and comes with the VCarve software which is pretty easy to use. Really well built unit. Table measures 15-3/4" x 31-1/2 and I don't remember exactly what the cutting capacity of that is, probably a couple inches less than the table size. I will also include the Bosch router and some bits to get you started. I live in Iowa and will wrap and box it properly but you will need to pay for shipping or stop by and see it work in person if you are within driving distance!

These sell for almost $2900 today on Rockler and you have to buy the router so it ends up being over $3000. I would like to get $2000 for this machine, it still runs like brand new. I will consider reasonable offers. I can take credit cards. I used it originally to make money at craft shows… signs, toys, cribbage boards of all kinds, lettering, personalization, etc. I'm sure I left something out so ask if you have questions.


----------



## Scroller47

Wondering where you are in Iowa? I am in Iowa, Iowa City area, and if close would love to come see it. A couple of questions. From what I have read, the earlier versions weren't as sturdy as the newer ones and had some flex in them, so wondering if this is like the new ones. Also, what software comes with it?
Thanks, John


----------



## BannorToys

Hey John, we are in Des Moines. I'm sure you know it is about an hour and a half away. You are more than welcome to come see it if you have time. This model is not too old, I don't notice any flex in it. I have used it to cut out parts in 3/4" thick maple which is a pretty hard wood and it did not flex or distort so I would think you are good to go there. It comes with Vcarve software, I believe it is version 6 or version 6.5. It does not come with my laptop though so you will need your own computer to install vcarve on.


----------



## Scroller47

Des Moines isn't that far away, but I don't get that way very often. If you get a chance to sell it, go ahead, but I will try and check the next time we come through Des Moines. I really would be interested, but it just adds to the cost to drive to Des Moines.
John


----------



## BannorToys

I will take off the cost of gas if you are serious. I don't want to get robbed on the deal but Its only a few hours round trip and I mostly want to clear the machine out of my shop plus I don't want to deal with shipping it if I don't have to. So if you decide it is worth a little drive soon let me know, we can work out a final price before you come so you don't waste a trip. If interested just shoot me an email or message here on lumberjocks and we will work something out.


----------



## unchaotic

I know July was a long time ago but since you didn't post anything I'll ask. Did you sell the Shark?


----------



## Boilermaker82

I just joined this sit and found your post. Have you sold the Shark yet?


----------



## BamBamHD

Jesse 
Have you sold the Shark yet?
Please let me know as I am actively looking for a used Shark


----------

